# Trainer in Houston, Tx?



## meggy10 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey everyone, 
I was wondering if anyone had any awesome recommendations for a trainer. We are located just south of Houston. I prefer not to have to leave my pup with someone. I would like to be a part of the training so I can learn as well. Also someone who has experience with shepherds and their behaviors would be preferred. My 15 month old was very easy to train, great ball drive and focus. She currently has her CGC as well. My 7 month old shows no interest in anything other than good and when he realizes he has to work for it he decides he would rather go do something else. He is also not very socialized and is not very confident. I think a lot of the problem for me is that we have only had him 2 month and the breeder I got him from did not socialize him or train him so the first 5 months of his life he had no discipline. If anyone has any advice or a trainer to recommend I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I have taken my dog to Southpaws dog training off of hwy 6 in Alvin. She likes to talk a bit at the beginning of the class but I think thats her way of getting to know you, and you her. She trains Dobermans for police work and trains the police to work with their dogs in our area. She also has trained several German Shepherds. Also, she refuses to train the dogs for you. She expects the owners to be responsible for their dogs.

I think you will find that many of the trainers in our area (im @ the /Friendswood/Pearland boarder) are VERY far away. I have to drive 45 min for the Hot Dog Club, 1.25 hr for my herding class and South paws is the closes being 30 min from me. 

What part of Houston are you on?


----------



## meggy10 (Nov 30, 2013)

Narny said:


> I have taken my dog to Southpaws dog training off of hwy 6 in Alvin. She likes to talk a bit at the beginning of the class but I think thats her way of getting to know you, and you her. She trains Dobermans for police work and trains the police to work with their dogs in our area. She also has trained several German Shepherds. Also, she refuses to train the dogs for you. She expects the owners to be responsible for their dogs.
> 
> I think you will find that many of the trainers in our area (im @ the /Friendswood/Pearland boarder) are VERY far away. I have to drive 45 min for the Hot Dog Club, 1.25 hr for my herding class and South paws is the closes being 30 min from me.
> 
> What part of Houston are you on?


i am actually very close to the friendswood/pearland area. My mother in law lives in Santa Fe, Tx so we are down there a lot and in Alvin. Ill have to look into Southpaws!


----------



## thedispatcher (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm commenting on this post since we live in Angleton, about 45 min southwest of Houston... We'll be bringing our boy to Circle K9 in Magnolia next week, I've read really good reviews on them and I'm really excited to see what they can do with him.. But it's too far anything other than boarding/training a few weeks at a time. Have y'all been able to try South Paw? I'm really interested in them after he comes home from his puppy class...


----------

